# Anti Vaccine Alaska Moms



## browndestiney (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey there!

Any Alaska momma bears anti vaccine? We just moved here and Im looking for a momma tribe! Also any paperwork you have to do to avoid vaccines? Kinda new to this...

:nerd:


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I would ask in the VAC section


----------

